# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Free Samples – Alloy 910 by taulman3D

## filabits

​Alloy 910 is a filament that wears many hats.  
Being difficult to work with isn't one of them.
Find out why for yourself. Right now. For Free.

While supplies last, we're giving away 1 free 15cc[16g] 1.75/2.85mm Alloy 910 filament sample per customer.  $2.79 S&H for US addresses.

----------


## curious aardvark

please someone else try it out. And let me know where I went wrong :-)

I found this stuff the worst filament to print with I've ever tried - and that includes two of taulmans earlier nylon filaments as well. 

Does it need an enclosed printer ? 
Are the recommended print temps way off - I'd really like to know.

I just couldn't get any joy from this stuff at all.

----------


## filabits

> please someone else try it out. And let me know where I went wrong :-)
> 
> I found this stuff the worst filament to print with I've ever tried - and that includes two of taulmans earlier nylon filaments as well. 
> 
> Does it need an enclosed printer ? 
> Are the recommended print temps way off - I'd really like to know.
> 
> I just couldn't get any joy from this stuff at all.


There are a number of people on Reddit reporting very positive experiences, maybe poke around there bit.  

We recently partnered with Lulzbot fo occasions like this.  Expect to see some reports from our own testing of Alloy 910 using a TAZ 5.  Hopefully we can provide some insight and help our customers mitigate the challenges and capitalize on the benefits of this material (and others to come)!

----------


## filabits

> please someone else try it out. And let me know where I went wrong :-)
> 
> I found this stuff the worst filament to print with I've ever tried - and that includes two of taulmans earlier nylon filaments as well. 
> 
> Does it need an enclosed printer ? 
> Are the recommended print temps way off - I'd really like to know.
> 
> I just couldn't get any joy from this stuff at all.


We did some experimenting and had pretty good success on our first attempt using our own settings (derived from taulman3D's general specs for Alloy 910).  Very fine stringing, discolorations, and exterior nozzle buildup were encountered, but the printed part was strong and would have been functional.  

Since we couldn't leave it at "good enough", we did a second run using Lulzbot's Alloy 910 Cura printing profile available on their website.  I'm not afraid to say the printed part looked PERFECT. Lulzbot nailed it.  

The difference in settings between the two runs?  The Lulzbot settings included higher printing speeds (which is contrary to general guidelines for nylons), less retraction (less than 1/2 what taulman3D recommends), and higher plate temp.  We also used gluestick instead of 1:1 glue/water for bed prep the second print and it worked great (the 1:1 method peeled off the PEI in the last moments of printing).  Printer was a Lulzbot TAZ 5 with 0.5mm nozzle.  No enclosure.  2.85mm diameter filament.

Go here to see some photos.

Anyway, to address your challenges, many have said the settings have to be dialed in well for your particular setup.  We might have to agree. And while the Lulzbot profile worked perfectly for us, similar settings on another printer may not give the same results.  It might be worth you trying to duplicate, though, as the material really does impart some nice qualities into a part.

----------

